# Intel Core i5-10500



## W1zzard (Jun 3, 2020)

The Core i5-10500 is Intel's $200 response to the Ryzen 5 3600 and 3600X. It boosts up to 4.5 GHz more reliably than other Comet Lake CPUs, and gaming performance is excellent, too. Our Core i5-10500 review will also answer whether the Core i5-10500 is worth it over the i5-10400F.

*Show full review*


----------



## Cheeseball (Jun 3, 2020)

Thanks goes to AMD for forcing Intel to play a bit more fair this time around.

If there was a cheap Z490/H470 ITX board with TB3, I’d probably drop this in there.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 3, 2020)

Cheeseball said:


> Thanks goes to AMD for forcing Intel to play a bit more fair this time around.
> 
> If there was a cheap Z490/H470 ITX board with TB3, I’d probably drop this in there.


B460 and H470 ITX boards are in the shops now, don't know about having TB3 though.


----------



## Cheeseball (Jun 3, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> B460 and H470 ITX boards are in the shops now, don't know about having TB3 though.



Yup, I've seen that ASUS STRIX H470-I board, but it doesn't have TB3 which I need. It doesn't even have the header which I could work around with, sadly.


----------



## HD64G (Jun 3, 2020)

This is one of the many skus from Intel that don't serve any purpose marketwise imho (not filling any gaps in market at all in the vfm in their price tier).


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 3, 2020)

HD64G said:


> This is one of the many skus from Intel that don't serve any purpose marketwise imho (not filling any gaps in market at all in the vfm in their price tier).


i5 10500 is a good proposition for people who like zeros and fives.


----------



## AddSub (Jun 4, 2020)

Pretty decent perf for a non-k item. 


...
..
.


----------



## Melvis (Jun 4, 2020)

@W1zzard, you have listed the 3600 having the same clock speeds as the 3600x in the CPU chart at the start.


----------



## watzupken (Jun 4, 2020)

Again, I think it will be interesting to know if the Intel stock cooler can allow the CPU to reach and/ or sustain at the boost speed. Otherwise that means the value proposition should also factor in a better cooler in order to get the same results shown in this review. I think its a wake up call to Intel to provide a proper cooler, and not just to make cosmetic changes to it.


----------



## yeeeeman (Jun 4, 2020)

Too bad the 10th gen prices are so high compared to AMD because these parts are not bad at all.
Comparing the 10500 to 3600, it matches it in performance and power consumption, which is surprising given the IPC and 14nm deficit.
If Intel manages to lower the prices to say 150$ for 10500 and 250$ for 10700 I think they will see sizeable increases in sales.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 4, 2020)

yeeeeman said:


> the 10th gen prices are so high compared to AMD
> Comparing the 10500 to 3600, it matches it in performance and power consumption


?


----------



## yeeeeman (Jun 4, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> ?


Look at the green bar for 10500 stock vs blue bar for 3600 stock.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 4, 2020)

"the 10th gen prices are so high compared to AMD
Comparing the 10500 to 3600, it matches it in performance and power consumption"

how does this make any sense if they cost the same ? I mean 10500 is 25 bucks more but has an igpu.10400f is the direct competitor for 3600 and it's cheaper.


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Jun 4, 2020)

Just bought a new system with the 3600 at its hearth, I'm really impressed. Truth be told I'm coming from a 7300HQ and a 4670K before hand. 
This i5 is 20-30 euros more depending on the shop, IMHO not worth it, I'll give my monies to red this time around.


----------



## AusWolf (Jun 4, 2020)

6 cores with HT under 200 bucks is tempting, but looking at the game benchmarks, I definitely don't need an upgrade just yet... in fact, no gamer with a quad-core Skylake or newer CPU does.


----------



## Lindatje (Jun 4, 2020)

Intel 10th is now competing (sort of) with the year-old Ryzen 3000 series.

What kind of cooler did you use for Ryzen? My 3600 is standard under 100% load (cinebench20) 53c. Gaming load it is 48c. In the review it is 65c ...
I use a Dark Rock Pro 4 so just a simple air cooler.
With an OC of 4300MHz at 1.3125v, the temps (CB20) are 56c and gaming 49c.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 6, 2020)

I know it would take up more time, but I'd love to see 2 games added to the benchmarks: Overwatch (and eventually 2) and Call of Duty Modern Warfare. The reason being, they're both very CPU bound games that use massive thread counts, but are usually targets for high refresh gaming. Quad cores without SMT really struggle. Now that both AMD and Intel are doing SMT at the low end, I think these would be very relevant tests.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 6, 2020)

Lindatje said:


> Intel 10th is now competing (sort of) with the year-old Ryzen 3000 series.
> 
> What kind of cooler did you use for Ryzen? My 3600 is standard under 100% load (cinebench20) 53c. Gaming load it is 48c. In the review it is 65c ...
> I use a Dark Rock Pro 4 so just a simple air cooler.
> With an OC of 4300MHz at 1.3125v, the temps (CB20) are 56c and gaming 49c.


yes you're getting lower temps on wraith stealth than drp4


----------



## T-buch (Aug 16, 2020)

For the HEVC test - there are some strange results I don't remember I have seen before??

Ryzen 5 3600 a little better than Ryzen 5 3600*X?*
i*5* -10600K better than i*7*-10700?
i5-*8*600K better than i5-*9*600K?


----------



## TheHunter (Oct 28, 2020)

@W1zzard 

But when overclocked with fixed 45x and unlocked power limit does it still downclock to 4.2Ghz or stays at 4.5Ghz?


----------



## _Coveiro_ (Dec 1, 2020)

Hello, I'm reliving the post
just to comment that a few months ago MSI launched the model B460 Tomahawk

I looked for some review here on the TPU but I didn't find it.

I think it's a good model to use with non-K processors,

For a B460 card it has some interesting features

It is possible to make some speed adjustments to both the processor and the memories.
Honestly, I don't intend to change that, but the option exists for anyone who wants to do it.

It had USB-c 3.2 gen2 x 2 (on the rear panel), with 20gb/s
for that it uses controller ASmedia 3241

And there’s an internal USB-c 3.1 gen1 5gb/s port for the front connector (case),
this is useful for me because my case (NZXT H710) has a front door.
So I think it can be useful for other people.

It has 8 connectors for FANs,
what is a good quantity for this MB category
and they all support PUMP, 12w 2A
and some dedicated support 36w 3A

Dual LAN Port, from
1 gb/s Intel I219V and
2.5 gb/s Realtek® RTL8125

Last week I bought the i5-10500 and the B460 Tomahawk,
I need to wait a few weeks to receive the order.
(my purchase is international, and it takes time).

As soon as I receive I can provide some additional information
If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask questions.
my English is not the best, but I will do my best to help


----------



## TKnockers (Aug 10, 2021)

This is an old thread however I will continue.. I've had i9 10850k from last december and I sold it yesterday because I had a chance to sell it for a really great price. I left my z490 motherboard and 2x16gb 3200mhz ram. Reading all of these reviews where 10400f and 10500 nearly match i9 gaming performance, and considering the fact that I don't use this pc for anything other than gaming and surfing, I bought 10500 as a temporary solution. First impression - 10500 comes nowhere near i9 gaming performance... so far I tried ac odyssey and rdr2. Ac odyssey has huge fps drops down to 40 fps in Athens due to cpu bottleneck and usage spikes over 95%.... and I game with 2070 super. Very noticable when using Icaros to scout area.. So I can't really see how a reviewer with 2080ti, 3080 or 3090 could call 10400f or 10500 almost equal to i9 in gaming. I9 kept frames above 60 all the time, I game with same setings on same 2560x1080p monitor. Ram on z490 works fine at 3200 mhz with 10500 but it doesn't help it all that much. So truth is 10400f and 10500 are ok for gaming with gpus up to gtx 1080... every single gpu stronger than that will be severly bottlenecked and you will have drops below 60 fps in almost every newer threaded game.


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 10, 2021)

TKnockers said:


> This is an old thread however I will continue.. I've had i9 10850k from last december and I sold it yesterday because I had a chance to sell it for a really great price. I left my z490 motherboard and 2x16gb 3200mhz ram. Reading all of these reviews where 10400f and 10500 nearly match i9 gaming performance, and considering the fact that I don't use this pc for anything other than gaming and surfing, I bought 10500 as a temporary solution. First impression - 10500 comes nowhere near i9 gaming performance... so far I tried ac odyssey and rdr2. Ac odyssey has huge fps drops down to 40 fps in Athens due to cpu bottleneck and usage spikes over 95%.... and I game with 2070 super. Very noticable when using Icaros to scout area.. So I can't really see how a reviewer with 2080ti, 3080 or 3090 could call 10400f or 10500 almost equal to i9 in gaming. I9 kept frames above 60 all the time, I game with same setings on same 2560x1080p monitor. Ram on z490 works fine at 3200 mhz with 10500 but it doesn't help it all that much. So truth is 10400f and 10500 are ok for gaming with gpus up to gtx 1080... every single gpu stronger than that will be severly bottlenecked and you will have drops below 60 fps in almost every newer threaded game.


Interesting. I've noticed the same with my 11700 in Detroit: Become Human. It runs at a constant 60 fps, but at level starts, it sometimes drops to around 5, and CPU usage spikes at 100% for a few seconds. Does anybody know why this might be? So far, I was convinced that it's some kind of game engine limitation, but after reading your post, I'm not so sure.


----------



## TKnockers (Aug 10, 2021)

11700 should be enough for today's games because it is 8 core 16 thread cpu... however 6 core 12 thread cpus are not the best choice. Maybe you have some background process going on spiking up cpu momentarily? Like reading something from the same disk or writing to disk? Torrent? I on the other hand have shut down everything other than game just to check and no way they can run at constant 60 fps... and with 10850k they could, everything is the same in my pc other than cpu..


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 10, 2021)

TKnockers said:


> 11700 should be enough for today's games because it is 8 core 16 thread cpu... however 6 core 12 thread cpus are not the best choice. Maybe you have some background process going on spiking up cpu momentarily? Like reading something from the same disk or writing to disk? Torrent? I on the other hand have shut down everything other than game just to check and no way they can run at constant 60 fps... and with 10850k they could, everything is the same in my pc other than cpu..


6 core 12 thread should be enough too. I have nothing running in the background, no disk activity either. Detroit: BH is the only (first?) game I've noticed this with, so I don't know what's going on.


----------



## TKnockers (Aug 10, 2021)

Try ac odyssey and rdr2... see if the same thing will happen. Ac odyssey is terrible on i5 10500. Like I said in Athens huge drops to 40 something fps especially when using Icaros to scout area.


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 10, 2021)

TKnockers said:


> Try ac odyssey and rdr2... see if the same thing will happen. Ac odyssey is terrible on i5 10500. Like I said in Athens huge drops to 40 something fps especially when using Icaros to scout area.


I don't have these, though I've been waiting on a discount on RDR2. When I buy it, I'll let you know.


----------

